# Medicines from frog skin - perhaps



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

http://www.thelondonnews.net/story/333350

Interesting nevertheless....

Bill


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Heres another one on hiv I heard about awhile ago,

http://news.mongabay.com/2005/1001-frogs_hiv.html

interesting indeed,

Gabe


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

that is amazing!!! To think that there "could" be cures for everything.


----------

